# Incomplete Food Order. Should The Entire Order Be Returned Or Taken Back?



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

Got into a dispute with someone who thinks on an incomplete/botched food order delivered or or in a restaurant you should be able to eat what you want out of that order before it is taken back/returned. If the establishment owner wants it back but will replace or redo the order I don't have a problem with that, waiting for the correct order. 

The establishment in question it is known to take their food back on everything including a delivered order. This customer says screw them, they botched it, I'm hungry and they SHOULD bring another one. Myself and others think if you start eating they might interpret that as a scam to get an extra order or not pay the bill. Along with running the risk of spit or floor dirt on the next order. This is a small but well known food establishment in the area.

Incomplete orders, start eating or wait for complete correct order?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2016)

I would hesitate to send ANYTHING back.  The chefs don't like that.  As you say, they'd probably spit into it and then send it back to you.

I once ordered food to go in a Chinese take-out.  There was a window in the kitchen door.  I watched while a big fat Chinese chef stirred the pot; picked up the
ladle, took a sip and then continued to stir.

I walked out and never returned.

Ya just have to take your chances in restaurants.  Or else eat at home.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2016)

If I’m sitting in a restaurant and the order is incomplete, I ask for the missing item and start eating.

On a delivery order, if it’s incorrect or very late, I say “forget it” and fix something from my kitchen.

Once I had friends over and we got a really messed up order delivered. We didn’t accept anything. Someone went out to get some fast food because we were hungry and tired of waiting.

But I’ve heard horror stories about employees getting mad and contaminating food.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2016)

I would prefer not to know what goes on in restaurant kitchens.  I'm sure if I did, I'd never eat out again.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> If I’m sitting in a restaurant and the order is incomplete, I ask for the missing item and start eating.
> 
> On a delivery order, if it’s incorrect or very late, I say “forget it” and fix something from my kitchen.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. But some who get a few drinks in them, are dressed up all of the sudden become a crusader. This person works for a big national corporation where they can afford to settle customer service issues without hesitation. Small businesses not so easy. To make matters worse they want to continue to order there. They were warned.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Like AC, if I'm in a restaurant, I'll point out what's missing to the waiter and start to eat what's there while they bring me the missing item.  Once, when we received a Chinese food order at home from a really good restaurant we always get delivery from, I called them right away to tell them the entree that was missing.  They sent a guy out immediately with the missing item and delivered it minutes later with apology.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

My husband and I went out to a rather nice restaurant last weekend.  I saw something I'd never seen before.  This older couple came in and wanted to sit at this table that still had a lot of uneaten food on it...this was very close to our table.  They walked over and asked them if the people were gone.  I said well yes..I think so.  They said well there's plenty of food left..and sat down and started eating shrimp, bread..other things.  I mean, this couple was in their 70s at least.

my husband was mortified and I was just shocked...but being me I had to try not to laugh...well..the waiter got over there fast and cleared that table...while these two were still chewing that food.  

I gotta say I would never do that because of health reasons...but that's the first time in my life I ever saw that happen..  Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Never saw that Karen, like you I wouldn't have even wanted to touch it for health reasons.  But, maybe these folks were tight on money, and figured they could fill up a bit and not have that good food go to waste.  I'd feel bad for them for sure.  I'm really surprised a good restaurant would seat anyone before the table was cleared and cleaned.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never saw that Karen, like you I wouldn't have even wanted to touch it for health reasons.  But, maybe these folks were tight on money, and figured they could fill up a bit and not have that good food go to waste.  I'd feel bad for them for sure.  I'm really surprised a good restaurant would seat anyone before the table was cleared and cleaned.



That couple didn't check in...they just walked in and headed to that table.  The restaurant was pretty busy...but I noticed he ordered a drink and they ordered plenty of food..lol..just when you think you've seen it all..


----------

